# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  [3.X / d20] Shapeshifter Base Class

## Thurbane

Hey all,

Does anyone know of any good base (20 level) classes that have a focus mainly on shapehifting?

I know there are none in official 3.X, but I'm willing to look at 3rd party, homebrew, or even PF1.

Ideally looking for a non-caster, that has some form of shapeshifting or wildshape as it's main ability.

Not interest in Wild Shape Ranger variant.

Something like a Druid's wildshape, but creature types aren't just limited to animals, plants etc.

Cheers - T

----------


## pabelfly

Pathfinder has the Shifter class. It's a mundane martial who can shapeshift into a limited variety of forms. It's pretty weak as a base class, roughly T5, but some options like Adaptive Shifter, Feyform Shifter and Style Shifter would take it to around T4.

We're actually tiering the Shifter right now: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...er-and-Shifter

----------


## StSword

Pathfinder has a whole lot of shapeshifting classes made third party for it.

Like the Legendary Shifter a reworking of the Shifter class.

The Monster Channeler Summoner is Ben 10 the class.  

If you are willing to learn a new subsystem there's the Spheres of Power Shifter, and the Akashic Huay.  

Or Magic Skull Games' Shapeshifter.  

The Taskshaper can not only copy shapes but abilities.  

I know of other options, that require buying the books, so if you don't like any of these options let me know.

----------


## Curbludgeon

Early entry Master of Many Forms is seen as cheesy by most, which while I think isn't entirely unwarranted, seems easily fixed by limiting HD of possible forms to ~2xcharacter level. If one puts aside the part of the MoMF prerequisite requiring Wild Shape as a _class_ ability a character could enter it at 2nd level, which is even better with LA buyback. Having a manifester level allows access to the Metamorphic Transfer feat, which is the most straightforward method for gaining access to a form's supernatural abilities. A human Psychic Warrior1/Divine Minion1/MoMF/Warshaper (who perhaps acquires a Wildshape Amulet, and considers taking either a dip in Nature's Warrior or has a variant which increases manifester level) could snag Meta. Transfer at 5th (6th), and a Duergar or Kalashtar X1/DM1/MoMF could do similarly with a flaw.

----------


## Tzardok

I dunno, does the shifter druid variant in Unearthed Arcane count?

----------


## Inevitability

Sorcerers or wizard with the right spell selection? You get alter self from level 3 or 4 on (1 if you take Precocious Apprentice) and a lot of level 1 spells work for this sort of character as well. Master Specialist is an option also.

The transmuter variant also offers a flavorful alternative to your familiar, or you can go changeling wizard and get morphic familiar at level 5.

----------


## Gruftzwerg

Urban Druid with Urban Shape.
Works like Wild Shape but has other forms. Notably humanoids & animated objects!

----------


## ChudoJogurt

I just wrote one!

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...3#post25655363

Though it's more about aberrations

----------


## lylsyly

A Human Totem Druid (DR#335) with Alertness and Endurance feats at 1st level COULD jump into Master of Many Forms at level 2. Althoogh their class ability is called Totem Shape not Wild Shape. We allow it at our table and it's not really that big a stretch.

EDIT: For that matter just conert MoMF into a base class by putting the ten levels at every odd level. Throw bonus feats into the lower even levels and things like:
assume EX abilities/assume SU abilities/assume SP abilities at higher levels

----------


## lylsyly

I just had the time ;-D)))

*Level*
*Class*
*BAB*
*Fort*
*Ref*
*Will*
*Skills*
*Feats*
*Class Features*

1st
Shapeshifter 1
+1
+2
+0
+2
Skills
Feats
Shifters speech, wild shape (animals, humanoid: Small, Medium) Nature sense, WIld empathy

2nd
Shapeshifter 2
+3
+2
+0
+3
Skills
Feats
Bonus feat

3rd
Shapeshifter 3
+3
+3
+1
+3
Skills
Feats
Wild shape (giant: Large)

4th
Shapeshifter 4
+4
+1
+4
+4
Skills
Feats
Fast wild shape (move action)

5th
Shapeshifter 5
+5
+4
+1
+4
Skills
Feats
Wild shape (monstrous humanoid)

6th
Shapeshifter 6
+6
+5
+2
+5
Skills
Feats
Bonus feat

7th
Shapeshifter 7
+7
+5
+2
+5
Skills
Feats
Wild shape (fey:Tiny)

8th
Shapeshifter 8
+8
+6
+2
+6
Skills
Feats
Bonus feat

9th
Shapeshifter 9
+9
+6
+3
+6
Skills
Feats
Wild shape (vermin)

10th
Shapeshifter 10
+10
+7
+3
+7
Skills
Feats
Quick wild shape (swift action)

11th
Shapeshifter 11
+11
+7
+3
+7
Skills
Feats
Wild shape (aberration: Huge)

12th
Shapeshifter 12
+12
+8
+4
+8
Skills
Feats
Assume extraordinary abilities

13th
Shapeshifter 13
+13
+8
+4
+8
Skills
Feats
Wild shape (plant)

14th
Shapeshifter 14
+14
+9
+4
+9
Skills
Feats
Assume SU abilities

15th
Shapeshifter 15
+15
+9
+5
+9
Skills
Feats
Wild shape (ooze: Diminutive)

16th
Shapeshifter 16
+16
+10
+5
+10
Skills
Feats
Wild shape (elementals)

17th
Shapeshifter 17
+17
+10
+5
+10
Skills
Feats
Assume SP abilities

18th
Shapeshifter 18
+18
+11
+6
+11
Skills
Feats
Wild shape (dragon: Gargantuan)

19th
Shapeshifter 19
+19
+11
+6
+11
Skills
Feats
Timeless body, bonus feat

20th
Shapeshifter 20
+20
+12
+6
+12
Skills
Feats
Ever shifting form

----------


## Rebel7284

Base classes, no, but if you start as the Changeling race, you can change your form AT WILL with Minor Change Shape, the feat Racial Emulation [Races of Eberron, p. 110] makes your changes even more real. 

Then work towards entering Master of Many forms as soon as possible.

Also, Animal Devotion feat is a great tool for changing your shape from level 1, including flight for 1 minute at a time.  If you get turn/rebuke undead uses, you can spend those to do it more often than 1/day.

----------


## Ramza00

_​_Spheres of Power have options, likewise Dreamscarred Psionics.

Grab some Dreamscarred Psionics with the 4 metamorphosis toolbox powers from the egoist Psion, (minor at 1st, plain at 3rd, major metamorphosis at 6th, and true at 9) and you have a nice toolbox.  Throw on form astral armor if you need more toolbox.  Prestige out after HD5 into the 8/10 Psionic prestige class Metamorph which is kind of like the 3.5 constructor but for shapechanging.  You are a Psionic caster with the flexibility of Master of Many Forms.

Throw in some Sphere of Power with the Magical Gleaning 1 Oath Point drawback.  This gives you 2 sphere of power magical talents and a caster level equal to half your hit die.  Take up to 5 drawbacks and you can have spell points equal to your casting ability modifier and your hit die.  This is weak sphere of power usage (since we are not using feats or class abilities to use it, thus very limited and weak) but gives you even more versatility for now you have a limited shapechange if you use your 2 magic talents in the alteration sphere and can gain things like flight and so on that works with no spell points as long as you concentrate and so on.  

Something from almost nothing in other words. For example the oath against artifice with no metal armor or weapons, somatic components, verbal components, a wood focus ring with focus casting, expensive locus, incompatible energies is 5 casting tradition drawbacks and 1 oath point.  For the free sphere of power shapechanging you have to name your form, do a hand sign, have a wood ring that costs character level*50 gp and after level 10 it is 100 gp* character level, and your sphere shapechange is easier to dispel.  In return you get free shapechanging for less than 1000 gp.

----------


## loky1109

Old good ozodrin?

----------


## Telonius

A Psion focused in Psychometabolism (Egoist) could kinda fit this. The Metamorphosis power lets you change into a wider array of creatures than Wildshape, limited by hit dice and excluding a few creature types. It's not totally the focus of the class, but it's a big enough piece that you could play it off like that.

----------


## StSword

A company that does pathfinder content did a series of articles about shapeshifting classes.

So for anyone curious you can find it here- 12 Days of Shift-Mas.

----------

